# Do you eat the parts you aren't supposed to?



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone eat the parts of food that are not the traditional parts people eat?

I remember someone talking about being sad that it's hard to find seeded watermelon, since she loved crunching on the seeds. Maybe you like pickle juice. Maybe you like cheese rind. I guess stuff like eating paste could sorta count in this thread too.

Me? I love the brine from black olives. I don't drink a lot - just a sip or two. And my mom used to drink the liquid from canned asparagus. She drank it all - hot. I guess it was like asparagus tea. 

So, what weird stuff do you eat or drink that is normally overlooked or tossed out with the trash?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

Pickle juice. I can't (and won't) stop. I stand at the fridge and chug it like it's Gatorade.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 7, 2011)

Pickle juice, the small rib bones on a fried chicken breast, the fins and tail on fried fish.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2011)

Pickle juice, beet juice.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 7, 2011)

For watermelon and cantaloupe and pineapple, I like to -very- carefully carve the entire fruit with a super-sharp serrated knife so that I only remove the very thinnest layer of skin possible. So, it's not like I'm eating the actual skin, but that little bit of rind and its firmness in contrast to the consistency and texture and sweetness of the interior parts of the fruit.

I like the skins left on my potatoes and carrots as well. If I'm at a restaurant and there's some sort of edible garnish (purple-kale, an outer-leaf of romaine, an orchid, etc..); I would typically make a point of eating that. If I'm at a Japanese place, I will ask for more Wasabi only if I feel that the amount provided is insufficient (proportional to my whole meal); but I will pretty much eat all of it and not necessarily with actual pieces of rice or fish. I will eat all of the pickled ginger as well.

I won't drink the pickle-juice or olive brine, per-se. But, if no-one's watching; I might taste-it. And, of course, the better the pickles or olives; the better it will taste. If cheese is floating in a brine, I would taste that, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Save some of that pickle juice for the tater salad..


----------



## one2one (Sep 8, 2011)

I love Betty Crocker wild blueberry muffin mix. When I make them, I drain the canned blueberries into a glass and drink the juice.


----------



## mejix (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes the core of apples and pears. Not because of the taste. I guess out of compulsion. 

This is somewhat different but, whats the deal with garnishes? Are you supposed to eat them? I always do and then feel primitive.







*


----------



## Skye23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the core from pineapples myself - it has an interesting texture and isn't quite as acidic as the rest of the fruit. I also like more of the rind from watermelon then most people eat, course I live outside PA Dutch country so I'm used to things like watermelon rind pickles and such. 

Pickle-juice is pretty main stream around here, many of the middle school, high school, college and professional sports teams in the area drink it to prevent dehydration during hot summer workouts. Its not one of my things but I know tons of people who used it when they competed in sports.

The inside of the seeds of some types of peaches/apricots are edible, taste like almonds but you have to be careful because some varieties have arsenic in them.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

I've always been weird with seeds and nuts. I like to suck all the salt off of sunflower seeds, and then eat them shell and all. I like the shells of parched peanuts to. Oh, and those little almost popped pop corn kernels, almost like a corn nut...but not. I love burnt stuff to, when steak or pork gets burnt and black and needs to be thrown away I love it, my first room mate burned stuff allll the time, and I was in heaven! 

The thing I get the most teasin' for is meat fat lol I love drippings off of bacon and fried meat, to dip bread in, after my Mama fries chicken I pick out all the little bits with a piece of bread, I call 'em chicken cracklin's, and when I was little all grease and frying pans were hidden from me cause I'd eat the fat like gravy. :huh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I've always been weird with seeds and nuts. I like to suck all the salt off of sunflower seeds, and then eat them shell and all. I like the shells of parched peanuts to. Oh, and those little almost popped pop corn kernels, almost like a corn nut...but not. I love burnt stuff to, when steak or pork gets burnt and black and needs to be thrown away I love it, my first room mate burned stuff allll the time, and I was in heaven!
> 
> The thing I get the most teasin' for is meat fat lol I love drippings off of bacon and fried meat, to dip bread in, after my Mama fries chicken I pick out all the little bits with a piece of bread, I call 'em chicken cracklin's, and when I was little all grease and frying pans were hidden from me cause I'd eat the fat like gravy. :huh:



This! This! A million times this!

Also, pickle juice, too.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 8, 2011)

I eat the hairy, quite sour kiwi skin. It's good.


----------



## joemurphy (Sep 8, 2011)

Radish leaves in salads. They have a slight peppery taste like a cross between arugula and endive.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 8, 2011)

the juice from tinned sweetcorn, lemon skin including pith, any kind of pickle juice except the one with dill in it, like skye I like the pineapple core too, the hot milk that I've cooked smoked haddock in (mmmm), the parson's nose of a roast chicken (the little "tail"), "raw" thin sliced back bacon, the stem of the broccoli (usually never eaten in the UK), dried milk (eaten by the heaped spoonful)... think that's enough to be going on with


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

Unpopped corn kernals at the bottom of the bowl/container (just a few each time)

Ice cubes (all of them, all the time, especially on planes)

Sunflower seeds in the shell

The tip of a fried chicken wing bone (just the tippy tip)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 8, 2011)

I absolutely love the yellow soft part that is between the bone on the chicken thigh when you crack it open after it is cooked. I don't know what it is called other than delicious. And thankfully my husband leaves much stuff on a chicken bone to chew on, so I get extra.

When I make chicken tacos I make a huge pan of chicken thighs with taco seasoning on them. Then I rip all the meat off of the bones and throw the bones into a separate bowl for "cook's treat". Now that is luscious.

I also eat the "foam" that comes off the meatloaf after it is baked. That is just tasty as heck.

I also eat the pope's nose, or the last part of the chicken over the fence. Pure fat, but yummy.

And when we get take out from a restaurant in the white foam box, if something is really good, I definitely tip the box and drink the food juices left in the box.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2011)

Meat fat and chewing on the bones. I'm a menace to animals, I swear.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 8, 2011)

Another vote for pineapple core here! And broccoli stalk and orange pith. Think that's the only unusual bits I eat.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Meat fat and chewing on the bones. I'm a menace to animals, I swear.


Me too. I'm an addicted bone-gnawer. 

The dog looks at me like, "Give that shit here: That's my job. I'm the friggen dog."

Me: Nope, you might get an intestinal perforation. Gnawing bones ain't good for you. 

Dog: %*)&@!&+_)


----------



## jcas50 (Sep 8, 2011)

When I buy whole fish, I get it with the heads on. The only part I don't eat is the hardest of bones and cartilage. I suck out the marrow. I do the same thing with a lobster. Soverysoft can attest to this. She has seen me at work - on the Jersey Shore and leaving nothing but shell. 

The only part of an apple I do not eat is the stem. I pick my teeth with that.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 8, 2011)

jcas50 said:


> When I buy whole fish, I get it with the heads on. The only part I don't eat is the hardest of bones and cartilage. I suck out the marrow. I do the same thing with a lobster. . .


I do that also. I usually buy fish at a local Asian market and have them clean it with the head on. 

Fish without their heads remind me of Charles I.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I eat the hairy, quite sour kiwi skin. It's good.



Ditto. Love the texture.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 8, 2011)

Jes said:


> Unpopped corn kernals at the bottom of the bowl/container (just a few each time)
> 
> Ice cubes (all of them, all the time, especially on planes)
> 
> ...



Oh I just love that tip of the wing.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 8, 2011)

mejix said:


> "_..whats the deal with garnishes? Are you supposed to eat them? I always do and then feel primitive._"



But I would say that, just as a basic culinary principle, and for food to have any kind of integrity, there really shouldn't be anything put on a plate unless it's basically edible-sustenance and/or that it, somehow, actually makes the dish taste-good. And I kind-of think a lot of the best types of garnishes sort of reflect that type of sentiment; like you really don't have-to eat it, but, you-know, you could if you wanted-to....


----------



## Cors (Sep 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Meat fat and chewing on the bones. I'm a menace to animals, I swear.



This! Cartilage, tripe and most organs too. I also like random bits like tongue and tail. 

I also suck on prawn heads and more likely than not, eat it along with the shell.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 9, 2011)

Cors said:


> This! Cartilage, tripe and most organs too. I also like random bits like tongue and tail.
> 
> I also suck on prawn heads and more likely than not, eat it along with the shell.



Yum, organs. I love love love chicken hearts.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 9, 2011)

Cors said:


> This! Cartilage, tripe and most organs too. I also like random bits like *tongue* and tail.
> 
> I also suck on prawn heads and more likely than not, eat it along with the shell.



"Tongue: well that's a werry good thing when it ain't a woman's."
--Sam Weller in Dicken's The Pickwick Papers 

 - Jim


----------



## mejix (Sep 9, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> But I would say that, just as a basic culinary principle, and for food to have any kind of integrity, there really shouldn't be anything put on a plate unless it's basically edible-sustenance and/or that it, somehow, actually makes the dish taste-good. And I kind-of think a lot of the best types of garnishes sort of reflect that type of sentiment; like you really don't have-to eat it, but, you-know, you could if you wanted-to....



My feelings exactly. Thanks. 

Also, if they don't want me to eat it they should put a plastic replica.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 9, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Anyone eat the parts of food that are not the traditional parts people eat?
> 
> I remember someone talking about being sad that it's hard to find seeded watermelon, since she loved crunching on the seeds. Maybe you like pickle juice. Maybe you like cheese rind. I guess stuff like eating paste could sorta count in this thread too.
> 
> ...



Hey SVS...I think that was me! I'm the one that loves watermelon seeds and can't find them anymore!!! Gonna have to grow my own, but I'm too lazy. And yes, they do taste like almonds!


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 9, 2011)

mejix said:


> "_...if they don't want me to eat it they should put a plastic replica._"


Well, that's part of what makes so many decorative pieces on cakes impressive, not just the scale or level of detail, but that they can make all kinds of very authentic-looking & elaborate stuff out of, basically, forms of sugar and edible coloring. And so, you can actually eat "the tires" or "fuel-hose" on your Nascar-themed wedding-cake.


----------



## WickedWaggy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Well, that's part of what makes so many decorative pieces on cakes impressive, not just the scale or level of detail, but that they can make all kinds of very authentic-looking & elaborate stuff out of, basically, forms of sugar and edible coloring. And so, you can actually eat "the tires" or "fuel-hose" on your Nascar-themed wedding-cake.



Soooo, that means I was _not_ supposed to eat the candles on my birthday cake? No wonder I got heartburn...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 9, 2011)

WickedWaggy said:


> Soooo, that means I was _not_ supposed to eat the candles on my birthday cake? No wonder I got heartburn...



You're supposed to blow them out first...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 12, 2011)

Cors said:


> This! Cartilage, tripe and most organs too. I also like random bits like tongue and tail.
> 
> I also suck on prawn heads and more likely than not, eat it along with the shell.




Me three! I suck the marrow out of lamb bones omg delicous. I also eat cartilage, though not tripe. I love ox liver, lambs liver, calf liver and chicken liver which I make pate from, ADORE ox and pork tongue, and ox tail has to be my favourite winter casserole. Im just really glad that most people go "ewwww" at tongues and tails, or they would cost a fortune!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 16, 2011)

Jes said:


> Unpopped corn kernals at the bottom of the bowl/container (just a few each time)
> 
> Ice cubes (all of them, all the time, especially on planes)
> 
> ...



Oh, the ice cube thing. I catch such crap from Burt about this because it is sooooooooooo(!!) bad for your teeth. And now that I have braces it's bad for those as well. But I just can't help myself. If I get an iced coffee (like I do every day) I have to dump out the ice cubes or I will compulsively chew every damn one of them. I allow myself one (or two... or three) and then dump out the ice once I finish the drink.

I keep telling him I have pica but he won't believe me. His evidence? I don't eat chalk, laundry soap, or chew on rocks.



CastingPearls said:


> Meat fat and chewing on the bones. I'm a menace to animals, I swear.



Ohhh. Meat fat. *sigh* If it's off a good steak, so much the better. Burtimus won't even eat his so I always offer to take his plate in, heh. I wonder if he wonders why I'm so accommodating when we have steak.



smithnwesson said:


> Me too. I'm an addicted bone-gnawer.
> 
> The dog looks at me like, "Give that shit here: That's my job. I'm the friggen dog."
> 
> ...



Let's hear it for the bone chewers!!!! And no, Smithnwesson, I'd never give it to my dogs, no matter how much they give me the stink eye.  In part because I worry about their health, but mostly? Because I want it, dammit. One of the hardest things I gave up with braces is bone gnawing. It's just literally impossible, but I can do a lot of damage with a very sharp knife.


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh, the ice cube thing. I catch such crap from Burt about this because it is sooooooooooo(!!) bad for your teeth. .



Uh oh. 

Really?? 

shit.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 16, 2011)

Jes said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Really??
> 
> shit.



Really, says the man with no molars in his right jaw. The root canals were unpleasant, too, not to mention expensive. I wish you long life, good health, strong teeth, and no root canals, but I fear that means ...no ice.  (or at least not very much)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh dear. Crunching on ice is one of my favorite guilty pleasures. Damn.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 17, 2011)

My mom, at 56, is having 8 of her teeth pulled due to a long life of being the notorious ice cube chewer (among having soft teeth)....she fills her LARGE mug, every morning, with like 150g of ice cubes...lol Poor momma.

Also, this thread disgusts me....yet, I can't look away.  I'm trying to think of weird things I eat....but basically, my friends say every thing I eat is weird...but I see most of the food items on this Foodie board! I thought it was fairly normal what I ate...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2011)

This thread title is epic.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Meat fat for me too. I don't often have porkchops or steak but when I do like the fat. I love fatty bacon, too. 

This might be weird but at work we often take the crust off the sandwiches for the kids (easier than arguing with them about the "burnt part") and I will eat them. I've come to really like the crust lol.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Slightly burnt popcorn. The smell is pretty noxious, but it's so good.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I eat brie, I sometimes eat the rind. 

I'm also one of those weird people who likes crunching the leftover popcorn kernels from a bag of microwaved popcorn.

The brine from olives is highly useful in making dirty martinis. I don't like plain martinis...too much alcohol taste, if that makes any sense. I gotta have the olive juice with them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2011)

My name is Fuzzy, and I am also a chronic ice-chewing-addict.

I like to keep a supply of bacon grease (fresh) for use in other recipes. 

Which means, I fry alot of bacon. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait---you're not supposed to eat brie rind? ha ha ha 

Yes to using bacon grease for other things--I like to grease the pan liberally with it when making corn bread. 

I can't have a martini unless it's dirty either so more olive juice for me.

Also, I noticed unpopped popcorn kernels are gaining popularity here. Me too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2011)

I eat shrimps whole. Always.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2011)

You people make my teeth hurt just listening to ya.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know if you are or aren't supposed to eat these, but I love the heart out of raw cabbage or cauliflower. :eat1:


----------



## mejix (Sep 22, 2011)

Today I finished my salad, lifted the plate and drank all the vinegar. There was a lot and it was _delicious_.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2011)

I chew my ice too.. yikes. I used to chew the plastic top of soda bottles compulsively. I finally broke myself of the habit because my teeth would ache after and I figured that couldn't be good for me.

Also, this is really weird but I used to love getting iced coffee from Tim Hortons because, well, it's delicious but also I liked to let the ice melt for a few minutes and then drink the melted ice water and it'd taste a bit like the plastic cup. Yes, I liked the weird plastic taste at the end.. apparently I just have a craving to eat plastic things (???!) Unfortunately for me they got new cups last year.. no more yummy plastic-water at the end & the sizes are also like half of what they used to be.


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh dear. Crunching on ice is one of my favorite guilty pleasures. Damn.



well shit.

That said, I'm 41.5 and have never had a single cavity in my life, so maybe I'll be lucky? *fingers crossed*

Now I'm bummed.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2011)

Now I feel bad because I've stolen the light from CP's and Jes's lives.  So I'm going to make a suggestion: why not get an ice crusher? They're not expensive, and you still get to crunch the ice -- the crusher just reduces it to a manageable size that won't crack the enamel on your teeth. Also, the Torani company makes all sorts of syrups to go on crushed ice ( and Irish Cream works well, too ).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not the same!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Now I feel bad because I've stolen the light from CP's and Jes's lives.  So I'm going to make a suggestion: why not get an ice crusher? They're not expensive, and you still get to crunch the ice -- the crusher just reduces it to a manageable size that won't crack the enamel on your teeth. Also, the Torani company makes all sorts of syrups to go on crushed ice ( and Irish Cream works well, too ).


Takes a lot more than that to steal my light ha ha ha and as far as the syrups--yum yum, I like that BUT I don't need anything ON my ice to crunch on it. I'm content whether it's still got dregs of whatever beverage it came with or if it's in a cup by itself but now, of course, I have to be more careful. Chips, half moons, cubes or crushed, I like all kinds of ice.


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Now I feel bad because I've stolen the light from CP's and Jes's lives.  So I'm going to make a suggestion: why not get an ice crusher? They're not expensive, and you still get to crunch the ice -- the crusher just reduces it to a manageable size that won't crack the enamel on your teeth. Also, the Torani company makes all sorts of syrups to go on crushed ice ( and Irish Cream works well, too ).



You know what's even cheaper than an ice crusher? IGNORING YOUR ADVICE!

hahaha. 

(this is the same reaction i had when i learned that romaine lettuce lacked any real fiber. I always assumed cruciferous stuff had more fiber than, say, iceberg, and then someone broke the news to me. He ruined romaine lettuce for me, and now I'm ruining it for all of you).


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Chips, half moons, cubes or crushed, I like all kinds of ice.



I like my ice on a plane, 
I like my ice in the rain...

but seriously. I love the ice in the cup on a plane. How many people have I annoyed up there in the sky? No idea. But it's so boring up there, any kind of 'project' works!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 23, 2011)

Damn, I'm an ice-cruncher too. D: 

I think I just have a chewing problem, because I also like to chew [but spit out] the unpopped popcorn on the bottom of the bag, and I actually just got over my chewing-up-the-plastic-bottom-of-soda-bottles habit, and when I'm bored I'll chew on my pen caps or pencils, if I have to move my SD Card from one room to another, between my lips it goes... 

 I'm really, really surprised at well condition of my teeth.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2011)

When i need to replace a toothbrush. I chew on the old one. No eating but just chewing. I love the feel of the bristles crushing in my teeth. It's usually only one day that i do this but it's a pleasurable experience 

I only chew on mostly melted ice when it's all pocked and fragile. I love, love, love the crushed ice that the Pilot travel centers have in their fountain drinks. I do like chewing on that ice. It also keeps my drink cooler longer.

I also LOVE the broth from my Loma Linda Linkettes and Big Frank hot dogs. It's a veggie dog in a can and i can drink that salty broth like crazy.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 23, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> When i need to replace a toothbrush. I chew on the old one. No eating but just chewing. I love the feel of the bristles crushing in my teeth. It's usually only one day that i do this but it's a pleasurable experience
> 
> I only chew on mostly melted ice when it's all pocked and fragile. I love, love, love the crushed ice that the Pilot travel centers have in their fountain drinks. I do like chewing on that ice. It also keeps my drink cooler longer.
> 
> I also LOVE the broth from my Loma Linda Linkettes and Big Frank hot dogs. It's a veggie dog in a can and i can drink that salty broth like crazy.



OMG, they still have those things??!!! I grew up on Loma Linda Linkettes... and other assorted Loma Linda products... and yes, the juice IS tasty.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm interested to know who here likes pickled eggs. It's a question I haven't been able to stop asking lately, because I thought pickled eggs were an everyday, common thing that everybody LOVED. Apparently, not so. Some people aren't even familiar with the concept... poor them. Pickled eggs would be my desert island food.


----------



## mejix (Sep 23, 2011)

Today I finished a garlic chicken salad, lifted the plate and drank all the garlicky watery watchamacallit. There was a lot and it was delicious.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2011)

lypeaches said:


> OMG, they still have those things??!!! I grew up on Loma Linda Linkettes... and other assorted Loma Linda products... and yes, the juice IS tasty.



yep, i love them. They're my guilty pleasure. I can get them at both grocery stores in my neighborhood.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm interested to know who here likes pickled eggs. It's a question I haven't been able to stop asking lately, because I thought pickled eggs were an everyday, common thing that everybody LOVED. Apparently, not so. Some people aren't even familiar with the concept... poor them. Pickled eggs would be my desert island food.



wtf pickled eggs :/


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 24, 2011)

1 dozen eggs
2 Tbsp oil
1 cup soy sauce
2 Tbsp sugar
1 or 2 scallions, sliced
2 slices ginger root
2 cloves garlic
5 cups water

Hard-boil eggs. Soak 1/2 hour in cold water, then peel. Put oil in saucepan, add sugar, and simmer 5 minutes, stirring often. Add scallions, ginger, and garlic; stir. Add soy sauce and water, and bring to boil; add eggs, and simmer @ 2 hours, uncovered. Let soak overnight. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm interested to know who here likes pickled eggs. It's a question I haven't been able to stop asking lately, because I thought pickled eggs were an everyday, common thing that everybody LOVED. Apparently, not so. Some people aren't even familiar with the concept... poor them. Pickled eggs would be my desert island food.


I've only seen them in bars in giant jars and when I saw a bartender reach in with his bare hands it totally turned me off. I don't think I've ever seen them in a supermarket.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 24, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm interested to know who here likes pickled eggs. It's a question I haven't been able to stop asking lately, because I thought pickled eggs were an everyday, common thing that everybody LOVED. Apparently, not so. Some people aren't even familiar with the concept... poor them. Pickled eggs would be my desert island food.


Count me in. Pickled eggs rock.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2011)

I :smitten: anything pickled. I've yet to try pickled eggs because I have an aversion to standard hard-boiled eggs (smell just puts me off). 

Anything else is okay, so I'm just going to have to try'em and see. 

Favorite pickled sausage: Hot Head and Tijuana Mama (300% Hotter? Hotter than what?  )


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2011)

Oily Fish. Those little cans of sardines, herring, mackerel, etc usually placed next to the Vienna sausages, Spam, and potted meat product.

The funny thing is, you're *supposed* to eat oily fish; but most people think the medical profession is playing a very cruel joke about recommending oily fish. 

I have this love affair with smoked herring. Doused with either brown mustard or sriracha. Usually straight from the can, or on Zesta brand saltines.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2011)

I looooooove and crave the purple pickled eggs made with pickled beets. I haven't had them since I left Ohio  I should attempt to make some...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 26, 2011)

Tonight my bf and I were eating some cheese and salami and crackers. After a while I noticed that he had a little pile of wax paper rings, from the outside of the salami pieces he sliced, and I...well, let's just say I didn't have a pile of those.


----------



## Carl1h (Sep 26, 2011)

A Japanese woman I once knew taught me this recipe for pickling eggs:

Hard boil and peel the eggs. Mix equal parts of beer, vinegar and soy sauce in a pan, put in the eggs and bring to a boil. Let cool then store the eggs in the brine in the fridge. They'll be good in a couple days and last for a couple months. They are salty and sour and have a chocolate color.




AmazingAmy said:


> I'm interested to know who here likes pickled eggs. It's a question I haven't been able to stop asking lately, because I thought pickled eggs were an everyday, common thing that everybody LOVED. Apparently, not so. Some people aren't even familiar with the concept... poor them. Pickled eggs would be my desert island food.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 26, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Tonight my bf and I were eating some cheese and salami and crackers. After a while I noticed that he had a little pile of wax paper rings, from the outside of the salami pieces he sliced, and I...well, let's just say I didn't have a pile of those.


LOL I do this with pepperoni ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Skye23 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the beet pickled eggs, luckily I live near PA Dutch country so the local farmers market has like 5 venders that sell them. Yummy!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 30, 2011)

I've never been brave enough to try the pickled eggs, and I wasn't raised in such a household that would eat them, but there's a hidden little nook in an aisle at my local Kroger's that has a few jars. (This is southwestern Ohio.)


----------



## Angel (Oct 1, 2011)

supersoup said:


> I looooooove and crave the purple pickled eggs made with pickled beets. I haven't had them since I left Ohio  I should attempt to make some...



Check to see if you can find the Libby's pickled sliced beets that come in the glass jar. They make the best purple pickled eggs. Mom makes them and no one else likes the beets but me!  yum!

For those who haven't tried them, I think they are best when cold.



Also, I'm another one that likes the cabbage hearts. I can remember my Mom wrapping them up in Saran Wrap and putting them in the fridge for my Dad when I was a kid.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> "_I've only seen them in bars in giant jars and when I saw a bartender reach in with his bare hands it totally turned me off. I don't think I've ever seen them in a supermarket._"


Yeah, I was gonna say that my only first-hand experience in this particular area is specific to a sadly misspent youth (taking on dares). 



Carl1h said:


> "_A Japanese woman I once knew taught me this recipe for pickling eggs..._"





Angel said:


> "_Check to see if you can find the Libby's pickled sliced beets that come in the glass jar. They make the best *purple pickled eggs*. Mom makes them and no one else likes the beets but me!  yum!_"





Dr. Feelgood said:


> "_1 dozen eggs
> 2 Tbsp oil
> 1 cup soy sauce
> 2 Tbsp sugar
> ...



You know, that all sounds fantastic, each of those worth a shot. But I'm having visions of....I dunno...if I could somehow combine a lot of my favorite things (garlic, olives of various types, eggs, peperoncini, cauliflower, beets, etc..) into a brine that's not too dissimilar from that of a kosher garlic-dill pickle. But maybe a little spicier. Like a Kimchi meets Giardiniera. I kind of feel like a Soy Sauce would make everything taste like that. Or perhaps that would be a problem with beets, giving everything that earthy flavor. So, I dunno, maybe that's why we normally pickle these things separately and just, finally, put them together on the plate.


----------

